# Have Accepted Offer



## jb007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Am moving to Dubai, have accepted a offer of 28000AED a month with 50% of wage bonus each yr, which I think is great for a 27yr old. Well it's a starting point.

Had a great couple of days in Dubai, Have a few Australians working for the same company and they showed me around. 

In Regards to Rental rates, Renting in Dubai is no different from Renting in Brisbane Australia. Don't see what the big deal is. The cost is almost the same. This year alone Rental Rates in Brisbane have gone up by 30%plus.


Regards,

JB


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome.

I think part of the issue with rents is that many people assume that it will be cheap in the Middle East.

Good luck with your job.



-


----------



## jb007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba!


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

*congrats!*

Just to clarify - rents are significantly more expensive in dubai vs brisbane - around $800/week for a good 2br apt in dubai vs $500/week in Brisbane for similar.


----------



## jb007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Wadiman,

Not in the cbd you can't. In the fringe area's you should be able to get a decent 2 bed for that sort of coin. it just depends what area's you want to live in. Also car-parking plays a big part too. 

I live in the CBD, its not good if you want visitors to come over. Parking sux in the CBD


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

JB007...your joking right ???

This is way more expensive than Aus!!!!!
Yes, rents have gone up everywhere in Aus, but for the money there...you get a lot more fro your money.
You want something here...you will pay through the nose for it.


----------



## jb007 (Mar 12, 2008)

For example, I will pay less in rent at the Marina then I would at the location I'am living at now. It all depends on what lifestyle you want to live. This relates to any country.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A one bed in the Marina starts at AED 90k these days.


-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> A one bed in the Marina starts at AED 90k these days.
> 
> 
> -


Exactly...I just think jb007 will be surprised at the costs of rent here.

Of course it depends on what type of lifestyle you want...good luck...living here is not the same as spending a few days here

Im Aussie too...so am very aware of prices in both countries...Dubai is more expensive (except fuel, cars...maybe some grocery lines...thats it !!!!)


----------



## jb007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Sgili3-I am surprised at some prices. Fuel, Considering i pay $1.43ltr in Brisbane. 

Sgili have you lived in Brisbane? Have you done research on Brisbane Rental Market? 

As I work in Commercial property in Brisbane, I understand the market in Brisbane.

For the past four months I have collected as much information on the rental market in Dubai as I can. Having contacts in the Dubai Rental market has been of great help. This blog has been a great help.


I am not happy about the price of beer in Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jb007 said:


> I am not happy about the price of beer in Dubai.




 Expect to pay around AED 30 a pint in most places. Get a copy of Time Out for details of Happy Hours.




-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

jb007 said:


> I am not happy about the price of beer in Dubai.


quoted for truth


----------



## JamesDecisions (Mar 19, 2008)

hi JB,

can I ask what role you have taken? 

Thanks

James


----------



## jb007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Leasing Manager.


----------

